# In progress - ( Done )



## skiprat (Oct 9, 2009)

*To boldy go where no pen...*

Hi all,
Here's themed pen and stand that I'm working on. But I could use a suggestion or two on how to support the pen directly from the base ( not with the wire )

For those that recognise the styling, its based loosely on NCC - 1701:wink:
It has an authentic ST Dilithium Crystal in the cap finial, courtesy of the Princess:biggrin:

I'm thinking along the lines of a clear bent piece of acrylic like in the drawing, but I'm undecided

Watcha reckon Mr Spock?:biggrin:

Edit; Changed pics to show it completed with the engraving and the pic of the prop where I got the idea from


----------



## BRobbins629 (Oct 9, 2009)

Drill some holes in the base, hook up a pump, set up an air stream and let it float.


----------



## arjudy (Oct 9, 2009)

The first drawing you have there reminds me of the engines on the Enterprise.


----------



## papaturner (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry Skiprat but me suggesting to you would be like me helping a brain surgeon with an operation. But I do love the pen and the idea.:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Oct 9, 2009)

Either a magnetic flux converter field or have you considered levitation?


----------



## PenAffair (Oct 9, 2009)

Why curve the acrylic? A straight piece like your front elevation, with a small arc for a holding platform at the top could sort of resemble a transporter beam in operation 

Russell.


----------



## Ligget (Oct 10, 2009)

Bin the bloody thing! :clown::rotfl: Only joking Steve, straight acrylic similar to first picture would be my 2 pence worth of useless advice! Fantastic looking pen etc etc etc....:biggrin:


----------



## TurnaPen (Oct 10, 2009)

Steve, the suggestion of air for levitation may have been given in levity, but it is not such a bad idea and worth trying, I know you would be capable to do such a thing, and it would then get us all going trying air levitation. 
Your idea if a straight piece of acrylic would look ok but nothing out of the ordinary, the curved support would add character, maybe stainles steel rod bent to shape.
The end of the pen on the left of the picture looks like the mouth piece of a flute, a series of holes filled with cyrstals in one line on the top would make it uniquely flute like pen. Amos


----------



## Daniel (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with a straight piece of acrylic as well.


----------



## maxman400 (Oct 10, 2009)

Why don't you make a matching pencil and set them up with white acrylic like the engines on the Enterprise.


----------



## soccer2010 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have an idea that I started for it.  Why don't you send the pen to me and I'll see how it works.  PM sent.


----------



## altaciii (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with the straight piece of acrylic.  I'm a little jealous about the crystal though.  Beautiful pen by the way but what we have always come to expect from a craftsman like you.  Great job.


----------



## Chuck Key (Oct 10, 2009)

Base is standing.  You figure out how to attach it.


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 10, 2009)

You could consider one of those magnetic devices where the pen would be suspended between the two points like these:

http://acmepen.manufacturer.globals...254/pdtl/Pen-holder/1003934341/Pen-Holder.htm

or

http://acmepen.manufacturer.globals...801254/pdtl/Pen-set/1003590812/Pen-Holder.htm

Of course it will be a work of art when you make it.

Jim Smith


----------



## Chief Hill (Oct 10, 2009)

Jim Smith said:


> You could consider one of those magnetic devices where the pen would be suspended between the two points like these:
> 
> http://acmepen.manufacturer.globals...254/pdtl/Pen-holder/1003934341/Pen-Holder.htm
> 
> ...


 
Jims Idea actually is really good. if you can get it all set up but having it float.  wow that would be cool.
Rare earth magnets are REALLY powerfull if you can get them and would make that thing "hover like crazy"  

I don't know otherwise  WHAT WOULD SCOTTY FROM STAR TREK DO????  Damit where is Scotty when we need him?
I just want to know what a pen like this would go for in an actual trekkie convention with OOBER Trekkie Geeks.  The ones that LIVE AND DIE for this show.  THE SKY IS THE LIMIT.  HUGE $$$$$.....


----------



## workinforwood (Oct 10, 2009)

I think the 1st picture looks great.  The straight angle down just like the actual ship has, it angles down and back to the engine.  Not acrylic though.  It should be stainless steel turned off center twice so that it has a smooth arc on each side, then you turn it on center to remove the sharp points. You then cut it on an angle.  Then, the upper flat surface is ground in to profile the pen and a magnet is inset so the pen can't slide off the top of the base.  Make any sense?

Pen looks wicked cool btw..good work Steve!


----------



## artme (Oct 10, 2009)

No suggestions. Love the pen!!


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 10, 2009)

clear acrylic with a small blue light embedded in the base (shooting up into the acrylic) to complete the transporter beam idea.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 10, 2009)

skiprat said:


> its based loosely on NCC - 1701:wink:
> It has an authentic ST Dilithium Crystal in the cap finial,



Oh, no you didn't..

One thought that came to mind is the docking pylons they use in the shows.
There's usually some sort of arm that comes out to meet the ship and it
holds it in place when they're docked. found a few photos online.

Magnets sound good.. shouldn't be TOO difficult to embed one in the 
center area of the pen..

I think there's a secret Trekkie waiting to come out and play..


----------



## skiprat (Oct 10, 2009)

Many thanks for the great suggestions, but some of them were a bit beyond my capabilities.  I eventually settled for something simpler:redface:. Bit like Chuckie suggested:wink:
I remembered that Charlie ( New London ) gave me some translucent acrylic sheets and so cut one up and bent it a bit.
I'm not sure if I'll get it engraved with the numbers, but maybe the red stripe. It might be a bit OTT.

Charlie, the crystal is loose inside the domed cap finial, not cast. I also used a very tiny bit of your red translucent PR to give it a red tint:biggrin:
Did I commit a Trekkie Cardinal Sin? :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 10, 2009)

skiprat said:


> I'm not sure if I'll get it engraved with the numbers, but maybe the red stripe. It might be a bit OTT.
> 
> Charlie, the crystal is loose inside the domed cap finial, not cast. I also used a very tiny bit of your red translucent PR to give it a red tint:biggrin:
> Did I commit a Trekkie Cardinal Sin? :biggrin:



I don't think that would be OTT at all.. especially if this is for sale.
With Trek people, I don't think there is any such thing as OTT. :tongue:

I think the red tint works well.. The newer shows have blue nacelles, but
the old series (the only real series .. ahem ..) the ships had red nacelles.
Most importantly, the NCC 1701 had red ones, so you're safe.

Personally, I think the red stripe and numbers would double the value
to a collector.


----------



## devowoodworking (Oct 10, 2009)

Amazing work Stephen!!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Oct 10, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Many thanks for the great suggestions, but some of them were a bit beyond my capabilities.  I eventually settled for something simpler:redface:. Bit like Chuckie suggested:wink:
> I remembered that Charlie ( New London ) gave me some translucent acrylic sheets and so cut one up and bent it a bit.
> I'm not sure if I'll get it engraved with the numbers, but maybe the red stripe. It might be a bit OTT.
> 
> ...



Looks pretty cool, kinda reminds me of a flute or a tin whistle


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 10, 2009)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Looks pretty cool, kinda reminds me of a flute or a tin whistle



Oh, no .. that was THIS thread..
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=47347&highlight=ressikan

Same show, though. :tongue:


----------



## alphageek (Oct 10, 2009)

Beautiful pen and stand!   I have to say that I agree that the stripe and numbers would really make it stand out.


----------



## hewunch (Oct 10, 2009)

Skip, this is a really cool pen. Props!


----------



## broitblat (Oct 10, 2009)

Pretty sweet!

  -Barry


----------



## VisExp (Oct 10, 2009)

I have to say I think the blue tint of the stand detracts from the pen.  I love the shape of it and how it supports the badge thing and the pen, just not wild about the color of the stand.  I'm not a Trekkie, so maybe the blue tint has some significance.  The pen looks awesome.  Great work as usual Steven.


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 10, 2009)

This may be completely diffferent from what you want but I have to throw it our there. What if the center star (best description I had) protruded from the original design. The pen would sit on the piece that protruded. It might tie everything together and hide the actual holder since it is a design feature. From the front it would look like star, pen, then larger design. Hard to describe, but most of the stuff in my head is .Just a thought!

Awesome pen!


----------



## CSue (Oct 10, 2009)

Oh my gosh!  Another "Trekkie" pen!  I love the way you finished it!  Your the best!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 11, 2009)

CSue said:


> Oh my gosh! Another "Trekkie" pen! I love the way you finished it! Your the best!


 
I sure can't argue with that CSue! :biggrin:

Beautiful Steven! Your work is top notch, and this is so wonderfully appropriate! I never would have thought of the nacelle!! What a great tribute to "The Great Bird of the Galaxy"!

Now if I could just figure out some sort of joint custody arrangement with Charlie...


----------



## bitshird (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful work Mr Rat very cool indeed.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Oct 11, 2009)

PR_Princess said:


> Now if I could just figure out some sort of joint custody arrangement with Charlie...



heh heh ..  it's ok, he's broke for a while.. :tongue:


----------

